
Just Don't - samizdis
https://www.profgalloway.com/just-dont
======
samizdis
This really cuts to the chase:

> Work email inboxes have been filled with “in light of recent events”
> expressions of solidarity and anti-racism. Is this leadership or lip
> service? Asking the following are important determinants:

Are blacks represented in senior leadership at your organization?

Are mechanisms and resources devoted to recruit, retain, develop, and promote
black employees?

Would your black employees say they are treated and paid equitably? Have you
asked them?

Would your black employees find your messaging consistent with their
experience in your organization? Have you asked them?

Is diversity and inclusion isolated to singular events (e.g. Black History
Month; when there are massive global protests) or part of a sustained effort
and the ongoing fabric of the culture and values of your organization?

Is your senior leadership involved and supportive of these efforts?

Is your organization actively investing in the black communities in which they
are based and operate?

Does your organization invest in cultivating black businesses as vendor
partners and service providers?

Have you personally mentored a black associate?

> _Lack of representation relative to population doesn’t prove these companies
> are racist or that they aren’t trying to make up the difference. But the
> numbers show the trying needs to hurry up: We have a ways to go._

